
Needing the best in the business – nyhacker (New York, NY) - jchrisa
http://www.meetup.com/nyhacker/messages/64852332/
======
shalalala
This smells fishy. First off, the poster makes basic grammar errors. Next,
misspelling. I'm willing to read their post, but without proof, I'm guessing
this is the ol' PICNIC.

Problem In Chair Not In Computer.

